# Concrete floor skim coat question



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a customer call me today. She has an interior room on a slab that had carpet over it. She wants the carpet out and just bare concrete for a workshop.
I looked under the carpet and it looks like it was troweled good enough for under carpet, but not a smooth hard finish. Is there a product that I can skim on that will last? If it were me and it was going to be my shop I would leave it as is. She says she wants it smooth and even, but realizes it's not going to be a hard commercial grade finish.
Any thoughts?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

This is good stuff. Cant be burnished though.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*floors*

You may want to give this a try http://www.ardex.de/com/site/products/toppings_concrete_restoration.htm


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

How big is the room?

Any chance you could etch the surface and then just pour in some self leveler?

It might be a pain in the ass but I recall using one that troweled really well back in the day, no idea what brand though, sorry.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> This is good stuff. Cant be burnished though.
> 
> View attachment 75822


I bet you buy yours at Janel too.

I did a skim coat on just under 4,000 ft of my shop with Patchcrete over 6 years ago. It's simply amazing how it's held up to fork lifts, pallet jacks an steel whell lineberry carts. It is very dificult to get a smoothe glazed finish with it though.
I'd be inclined to grind it smoothe, & then do an epoxy finish with a garage floor kit. If it holds up to cars, it should be good for a workshop.
Joe


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

There are some self leveling, flowing floor screeds that will go down as low as 1/4 inch and give a good finish.
http://www.screeds.ronacrete.co.uk/


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Railman said:


> I bet you buy yours at Janel too.
> 
> I did a skim coat on just under 4,000 ft of my shop with Patchcrete over 6 years ago. It's simply amazing how it's held up to fork lifts, pallet jacks an steel whell lineberry carts. It is very dificult to get a smoothe glazed finish with it though.
> I'd be inclined to grind it smoothe, & then do an epoxy finish with a garage floor kit. If it holds up to cars, it should be good for a workshop.
> Joe


I do shop at Janell. I have been going to the one downtown Dayton since I was a helper. The best thing about Janell is they load everything for you. They have loaders which hang out at the desk waiting for your order. As soon as you verbalize what you want bam they run outside and load it all nice and neatly in your truck. By the time the desk guy processes payment you are loaded and ready to roll. I have tried to get my drywall supply house to emulate this protocol to no prevail.

Did you use the admix?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Theres a lot of great micro topping products out there. Just remember to put down a good bonding agent as well.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Did you use the admix?


Yes, along with Bondall, which apeared to be the same product as the admix.

The floor I did was in very bad shape. It was pitted, flaking, & decomposed from detergent chemicals the the previous owner mixed.

We loosened all the loose stuff.
Powerwashed.
Scarified with a 3hp walk behind rental power tool.
Powerwashed again.
Applied the Bondall, & waited for it to turn clear before appling the topping.

Once it turns clear there is a fairly short window of time to do the topping mix.
I bought a bunch of 1/8" x 2" x 48" steel to use as a depth/screed gauge, & also to establish edges to the application squares. 

Joe


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. Need to do some more homework.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Not sure how rough the existing concrete is, but I've had pretty good luck with these http://www.wagmanmetal.com/c-60-grinding-stones.aspx on a number of different jobs. I've even used them for acid stained floors with good luck. They don't grind near as fast as a diamond or scarifier, but that better most of the time when you have small imperfections to take down.........


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

CJKarl said:


> I had a customer call me today. She has an interior room on a slab that had carpet over it. She wants the carpet out and just bare concrete for a workshop.
> I looked under the carpet and it looks like it was troweled good enough for under carpet, but not a smooth hard finish. Is there a product that I can skim on that will last? If it were me and it was going to be my shop I would leave it as is. She says she wants it smooth and even, but realizes it's not going to be a hard commercial grade finish.
> Any thoughts?


When that s*** flakes off she will be pissed.
I would rent a high cycle grinder, smooth it down quick 
and be done with it. jmo. http://www.ur.com/index.php/equipme...ory=Surface+Preparation+&+Remediation&id=2349


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Grind it down it won't take a few hours or see if you local ready mix has a product called Fina, can be 3/16 of an inch and will feather edge as well


----------

